

Airless Car tire improves gas milleage, shock absortion - wehadfun
http://autos.yahoo.com/news/hankook-is-latest-to-roll-out-airless-tire-concept-220547506.html

======
greytwo
It's the small innovations in efficiency like this that really make an impact.

